# Need advice on fluids, 2010 Murano



## Kestas (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a new acquisition coming to my stable - a 2010 Murano with 80K.

What I need, is the fluid requirements to properly maintain the vehicle. Could I have a list of what is specified, and your recommendations for the proper fluids to use on this vehicle and the change intervals?

I have some of the information, but I don't have the specs for antifreeze, power steering fluid, brake fluid, or differential.

One of the first things that needs to be done is to swap out the transmission fluid and power steering fluid. The ps fluid is dark.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maintenance information is in your owner's manual. If you don't have one, you can get one here:

cdn.dealereprocess.com/cdn/servicemanuals/nissan/2010-murano.pdf

For transmission fluid, use Nissan CVT Fluid NS-2. If it's still under warranty, you may want to stick with that. If not, Valvoline CVT fluid works well and is less expensive. 
P/S fluid: Do NOT use clear or amber power steering fluids! It uses transmission fluid; you can use Dexron III/Mercon, Nissan genuine P/S fluid, or equivalent. I use Valvoline Maxlife ATF, which is synthetic. 
Brake fluid: DOT 3 brake fluid.
Anti-freeze: Nissan uses two different coolants: green and blue. They are cross-compatible, but blue has a longer service life (150,000 miles) and is sold only as pre-diluted 50/50. Green is sold as a concentrate and needs to be mixed with distilled water or demineralized water, 50/50, and has an initial service life of 90,000 miles and afterwards, 60,000 miles. Both are made by Pentosin, Pentosin Pentafrost A3 blue and Pentosin Pentafrost A3 green, respectively. So, if you want the same as the factory fill, you can get it through Nissan or find Pentosin online (try Ebay and Rockauto.com). If you blue coolant, I would suggest you stick with it and remember it isn't due for another 70,000 miles. If you have green, you can either stick with the factory fill type coolant or use one of the "all color" coolant options, like Prestone. 
Differential(s)- I would recommend full-synthetic 75W90 gear oil. Mobil One or Walmart's SuperTech full-synthetic work fine. You'll also need aluminum crush washers for the drain and fill plugs, Nissan P/N 11026-4N200. 
Nissan usually doesn't give replacement intervals for transmission fluid, differential and power steering fluid...or, at least not on their later models. It'll usually state "inspect fluid" every 15,000 miles. That pretty much means service it if it's dirty but otherwise leave it alone. People have different opinions as to when a particular fluid should be serviced, especially now that synthetic fluids are widely in use and have extended those service intervals. When in doubt, follow the manufacturer's recommendations.


----------



## Kestas (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for all that info. The vehicle won't be mine, but my girlfriend's. Plus, she hasn't taken possession of it, so understand that I don't have things like the owner's manual yet. I'm sort of pregathering some information.

I know that the color has little to do with antifreeze identification. Can you tell me what type of antifreeze is specified -- OAT (like Dex-Cool) or HOAT (like Zerex G-05)? I'm a big proponent of using Zerex G-05 in all of my modern vehicles.

I don't understand the aversion to generic amber ps fluid. It is just like transmission fluid, but without the additives needed for transmissions that aren't necessarily needed for ps systems. All my cars that specify ATF for ps are switched over to the amber fluid.


----------

